# Demo Units



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anyone know of a reputable optics website that sells vortex demos? 

So far I've found cameralandny.com and elknut.com


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've used these guys a few times and they are great. http://www.samplelist.com/


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had good success with cameraland with vortex viper binos and a razor scope for my dad. Both demo units.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The Shot Show is in 11 days. I know in the past, Cameraland had brought back Vortex inventory used in the show as demo product, which they list up pretty quick. Not sure if that is happening again this year, but keep your eye on that. I picked up a scope from them last year at a really good deal from the show.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Everybody listed the best sites I've used for demo units. I've had great luck with demo units. The next few months are the best times to pick up demo units. With Shot Show and all the expos (SCI, DSC, Western Hunt, etc.), there are lots of pretty much new demo units being sold.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

So I should wait and see what demos comes available? Cameralandny has alot of demo vortex products right now, will they most likely get even more in the near future?


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

If they have exactly what you want, no reason to wait. Might as well buy it now before someone else does. If they don't, I'd wait and they'll have it soon. By the way, Doug and Neal at CameralandNY are top notch. I've bought demo binos and riflescopes from them and all have been great, with excellent customer service to boot.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

longbow said:


> I've used these guys a few times and they are great. http://www.samplelist.com/


Holy cow, never even heard of half the brands on there, some good prices though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Holy cow, never even heard of half the brands on there, some good prices though.


No kidding. My Dad left me three different models of Mosine Nagants and I wanted to outfit them with a traditional Russian scope. You know, for nostalgic purposes. I looked on Samplelist and he just happened to have a couple Kalinka scopes turned in for credit. I snapped them up at a great price and slapped them on my guns. "Enemy at the gates"!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mosin's are awesome. Color me jealous. I have a M38 and there's nothing more fun to shoot. 6 foot flames!!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the M38. I wandered into a gun store while waiting for my wife to get her hair done and somehow ended up with one. My Dad left me a M91, M44 and a M59. I REALLY wish I had a M30 sniper.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

We're getting off subject guys..


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Huge29 said:


> What exactly are you looking for?


Viper or diamondback hp scope up to 12,14 or 16x zoom

Diamondback or Talon HD 10x42 binos


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you on FB?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Huge29 said:


> Are you on FB?


FB?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

facebook


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

That's what I thought but I wasn't sure why you were asking if I was on FB. But ya im on there, why?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

SWFA has demos from everybody.
http://swfa.com/default.aspx
Go to the sample list.


----------

